# How to tell if tren is legit?



## folderslide (Sep 29, 2009)

Having a bit of trouble with the tren situation here in manchester. My usual guy is good for most other compounds, but last week my mate started a course of 500mg sus and 300mg tri tren (apex aparently), which made us suspicious. He said the shot of tren hurt like hell and ****ed his delt for a couple of days. We reckon his tren shot was really test prop relabelled, as thats the only compound either of us have had that kind of reaction to in the past.

Is there any way of telling for sure? Dont have the cash or contact to send the stuff to a lab for analysis. I was planning on starting a similar cycle of tri-tren once a week with test enanthate, but dont wanna shut myself down with the enanthate only to be shooting propionate along with it!

Cheers


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

What colour is the tren??

Should be a yellow / rusty colour...


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome to UKM BTW


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Inject it very fast...you will soon know if you got real tren.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

pea head said:


> Inject it very fast...you will soon know if you got real tren.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

pea head said:


> Inject it very fast...you will soon know if you got real tren.


lol id rather someone else tried that for me. tren cough :cursing:


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

can it all come down to color though??

only ask because the prochem tri-tren is not a rusty color infact its color is quite light.


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

i herd the tiniest % of impurity can affect the whole appearance of trenbolone


----------



## Glyneth (Sep 14, 2007)

ive had clear see through tren before, like whats said above your only gonna know once you've used it. If its acetate you can get a cough when injecting, if your using enanthate tren and you whack say 200mg in when never used before you could be seeing night sweats / insomnia / high temp / agression. All the details can be found by using the search function though....yes i know its a well kept secret of the forums but it is actually there


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

The shade of tren can be anything from pale straw to dark orange. Its all cosmetic and down to oxydation.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

pea head said:


> Inject it very fast...you will soon know if you got real tren.


One way of finding out lol!


----------



## AMINODOG (Sep 19, 2008)

Apex is finished as far as i know, but saying that it could be residual stock?? Id go for rohm pro chem or black widow to be sure.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 20, 2009)

tren cough is probably just Benzyl benzoate

I know this becasue ive had the cough on high % BB on test mixes and the taste is exacty the same.

You dont need BB when making tren, just oil and BA for sterilization.

bad cough would indicate high BB and i'd question the mix

acetates are hard to hold at high concentrations - beware 76mg doses!! LOL must be a friggin genius to guarantee that concentration - expect 70-100 but i'd doubt anything above that.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 20, 2009)

AMINODOG said:


> Apex is finished as far as i know, but saying that it could be residual stock?? Id go for rohm pro chem or black widow to be sure.


all UG labs - none are going to be great.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 20, 2009)

redman said:


> The shade of tren can be anything from pale straw to dark orange. Its all cosmetic and down to oxydation.


true.

heat it high and it goes darker.

tren acetate might go cloudy but will clear overtime you will see the stain on the vial - hard as hell to clear when it goes.

tren hex is great! love it (parabolon)


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

e8_pack said:


> all UG labs - none are going to be great.


Biggest load of bollocks ive heard in a long time.....have you ever used Rohm,pc tren ??????


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 20, 2009)

pea head said:


> Biggest load of bollocks ive heard in a long time.....have you ever used Rohm,pc tren ??????


If you can understand the manufacturing capabilites required to make large quantities then you would understand exactly why any UG lab will have difficulties.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

e8_pack said:


> If you can understand the manufacturing capabilites required to make large quantities then you would understand exactly why any UG lab will have difficulties.


I take it you are some bio chemist.???

You dont have to talk to me about tren and labs mate....AND i dont see ANY guys on here or anywhere that are not happy with tren products.

I have been around since the days of finajet 30 and real french parabolan so i should have some idea bud.

I used plenty of tren and stuff....but to just come on and say all UG labs tren is cack is like i say is bollocks.

Im not getting into some petty debate about labs,see if any guys on here will defend your statement that ug lab tren is crap.....

Try rohm and pc...good decent set up labs unlike some bath tub brew crap floating around.


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Bath tub brew! Gonna keep that one, like it!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

No issues for me with UGL tren...


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

if you know someone that works in nuclear medicine department at a hospital/or university they could pipette some in a vial and throw it into a spectro-photometer...but other than that,there is no way of telling,unless your dealer has sold the stuff to other folk you know and its either worked or it hasnt!!!!!

and tren comes in many shades of yellow to rustic yellowy colur because obtaining a 99.9% purity on it is near on impossible,hence the differing colours of tren!!!!


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 20, 2009)

pea head said:


> I take it you are some bio chemist.???
> 
> You dont have to talk to me about tren and labs mate....AND i dont see ANY guys on here or anywhere that are not happy with tren products.
> 
> ...


only from experience. anyone with half a brain can make gear.

have some tren here i made a few weeks ago - went cloudy at first and i filtered many times but overtime it has gone clear again.. i made that at 100mg/ml but i cant garantee that. i can package into 10ml bottles and sell it as UG and then people like you will think its good because it works

all UG is questionable, why? no regulation, lack of quality control, sterility issues, lack of industry standard and quite frankly anyone can do it.

tren is also one of the most expnsive compounds so i would expect even more cost cutting here.

i have used UG and had some rubbish and some great gear but i know the chance i take and understand the risk. please do so yourself.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Yawn,you are telling me that you would prefer to use your own tren over a brand like ROHM....have you ever even heard of rohm ?

Massive set up,and see if you can pick it for peanuts,tell you what send me 500 bottles and if its as good as you think it is.....this time next year rodney,we will be millionaires.

You stick to your kitchen clutter and i will carry on growing off the rohm and pc brand like 90% of all the other guys on here....have a good day.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

pea head said:


> Inject it very fast...you will soon know if you got real tren.


but is there not other meds that cause this.

i remember when i had a shot of penacilin at doc's i started coffing and my mouth tasted r8 mad like a metal taste or something.

btw i have never done tren so dont know if it's the same thing but from what i have read it similar.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 20, 2009)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> but is there not other meds that cause this.
> 
> i remember when i had a shot of penacilin at doc's i started coffing and my mouth tasted r8 mad like a metal taste or something.
> 
> btw i have never done tren so dont know if it's the same thing but from what i have read it similar.


yes, high content Benzyl Benzoate in any mix may make you cough.


----------



## folderslide (Sep 29, 2009)

ah well, i wont be getting any tren from that source then. i think that most people i know who use it are oblivious to what it really is. say for example they're running 500mg of test weekly as a base, and add 300mg of "tren", if the tren is just relabelled test then they will still see results, just not the same results as you would typically expect from tren! so they keep getting bigger, and noone complains about the tren?


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 20, 2009)

folderslide said:


> ah well, i wont be getting any tren from that source then. i think that most people i know who use it are oblivious to what it really is. say for example they're running 500mg of test weekly as a base, and add 300mg of "tren", if the tren is just relabelled test then they will still see results, just not the same results as you would typically expect from tren! so they keep getting bigger, and noone complains about the tren?


tren will defo be darker. deca goes dark though too actually! and EQ can also be dark.

Tren should harden you up. i daresay a seasoned user will know tren when he uses it.

swirl the tren around, it should have a rustic fee to it. but in all honesty, you wont really know.

best way of knowing is the powder, you can test with melting points and check descriptions - enathate for instance is waxy, tren is gold and loose like fine sand as i recall, deca can be more moist but is also dark, prop is white and loose, etc. etc..


----------



## folderslide (Sep 29, 2009)

can't say i've ever come across anything in powder form, other than HCG.. so that wont really be an option.

PMs dont seem to be working, so if people could email me on [email protected] with any ideas on how i could source legitimate tren. cheers


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I suggest you remove that mate...pretty sharpish.


----------

